# Hugs & Kisses



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Some of my favorite


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great stuff he looks like he's well loved.


----------



## wishbone (Jul 10, 2013)

Those are sooooo heartwarming, you are surely so proud of him!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Great shots...what a little snuggle bug he is!


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

whimsy said:


> Great shots...what a little snuggle bug he is!


Not really. We get between 5-10 minutes to snuggle and he's off exploring.


----------

